# Peacock feeding questions for an idiot.



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

I have an entire can of new life spectrum for tropical fish that i used 1 time and it made some of my community tank fish bloat right after so i stashed it and havnt used it since.
Would it be an issue to feed it to my Peacock cichlids? Expiration date is still very far out.
Currently i feed them every other day. 1 cube of beef hearts and a pinch of omega one cichlid flake.
I pretty much got it down where all 16 fish will have it all consumed in 2min or less. Should i change anything on my current schedule of feeding?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It should be just fine to feed the NLS for tropical fish to your peacock cichlids. Is it pellet or flake food? Either is fine.

I would stop feeding beef heart cubes to them however, they don't need it and mammal meat isn't a good choice for fish.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

NLS are pellets.
So my next question is how many pellets do you feed 16 of these guys of different sizes?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Whatever they can eat in 30 seconds.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Whatever they can eat in 30 seconds.


What are your recommended feeding times? Every day,every other day, twice a day but smaller amounts?
Where does your 30 second feeding time fall into?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do 1X daily and frequently skip 1 day/week. Evening usually.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> I do 1X daily and frequently skip 1 day/week. Evening usually.


Thank you for the feed back.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

it can depend on the size of the pellets 
i have seen posts where they recommend soaking before feeding them as they can swell after swallowing 
that could be the reason for the problems with the other fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Years ago pellet may have used cheap filler. No need to soak the quality pellets today.


----------

